# Ok, time to buy a yak.



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

Just moved south of DC and will be fishing the Potomac for snakehead, the rivers and bays for croaker, reds, trout and flounder and the OBX for the same.

Also trailering on a truck ladder rack to middle NC and occasionally back home to Perdido Key or LA.

Mostly inshore but some out the second bars.

I'm 6-4, 250.

Can you take off the flippers on most yaks? The best snakehead fishing up here is in about 12-18" of water around grass and lily pads.

Any thoughts?

Tia.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd buy a Hobie Outback, in shallow water you can pole it or paddle. The mirage drive is good to about 18" of water depending on your fins so when you're shallower than that you can either pull the drive or flatten them. It weighs about 100lbs. so with a good cart you shouldn't have any issues moving it around.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

If you decide on a paddle kayak, look into the jackson cuda. The OK prowler big game is another good big stable kayak.


----------



## Donniefla1207 (Aug 25, 2016)

Have you found a kayak?


----------

